# CVPI spotlight...



## thmgrv

This isn't exactly whacker related, but I thought I'd get the best answer here...haha.

I've had an older Crown Vic for a number of years now, I love it, I'm used to driving it. I recently started hunting for a new car, and I was looking primarily at Crown Vics again. I found a great deal on one that happens to be a Police Interceptor. Unfortunately, it still has the driver's-side spotlight installed, and I'm wondering if it's difficult/expensive to remove these...I'd like to _de_-whacker the car so it just looks like another granny-mobile on the Cape.

Thanks!


----------



## thmgrv

Cool. And I noticed that this particular car didn't have cruise control...is this consistent throughout all CVPIs or even all police vehicles and I just never noticed?


----------



## thmgrv

It was left to me by my great-grandmother when she died, I've legitimately owned it for around 3 years, but yes, it's only been registered and I've only been licensed for 8 months. I don't understand your personal vendetta against me...I'm a young kid with a genuine interest in police-related topics. Yes, I love Crown Vics because they are the pursuit vehicle of choice by police. No, I don't have my car outfitted with lights, nor do I race around and pretend to be a cop. I do hope to become an officer someday, but I will patiently wait my turn until I actually have a job as one. I've always had great respect for police officers and their job, and I think it's a shame that you'd try to squash a kid's dream of becoming one, especially in a faceless internet forum.


----------



## OfficerObie59

thmgrv said:


> It was left to me by my great-grandmother when she died, I've legitimately owned it for around 3 years, but yes, it's only been registered and I've only been licensed for 8 months. I don't understand your personal vendetta against me...I'm a young kid with a genuine interest in police-related topics. Yes, I love Crown Vics because they are the pursuit vehicle of choice by police. No, I don't have my car outfitted with lights, nor do I race around and pretend to be a cop. I do hope to become an officer someday, but I will patiently wait my turn until I actually have a job as one. I've always had great respect for police officers and their job, and I think it's a shame that you'd try to squash a kid's dream of becoming one, especially in a faceless internet forum.


Stop whining. Or go get a cranberry juice.

Your hopes and dreams are admirable, and we were all there once. But you really need to get a thicker skin if you think you're going to survive one shift as a cop.


----------

